# Installing nvidia driver fail



## jigglywiggly (Dec 21, 2009)

So I tried to install the nvidia drivers, I already have gnome installed successfully.

So I go to /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
I make install clean it, and llinux omething is already selected in the options for it.

Then when it starts I get:

:

```
Installing for nvidia-driver-195.22
nvidia-driver-195.22 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found
Verifying install for /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
linux_base-f10-10_2 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
```

Anyone got any idea?


----------



## Dru (Dec 21, 2009)

Its because your config file has Linux compatibility enabled, either run

```
make config
```
and deselect the Linux compatibility.

Or follow the steps here to install/enable f10
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 22, 2009)

do 

```
make rmconfig; make config; make deinstall; make install clean
```


----------



## zeiz (Dec 22, 2009)

last time I got linux_base-f10 installed to /compat/linux/proc instead of /usr/compat/linux/proc that I created and reffered in /etc/fstab. Then I had problem with booting.
So next time I would install linux_base-f10 first and check where it is, then add relevant entry to /etc/fstab, then add to /etc/rc.conf the line

```
linux_enable="YES"
```
then reboot and install nvidia-driver.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> last time I got linux_base-f10 installed to /compat/linux/proc instead of /usr/compat/linux/proc that I created and reffered in /etc/fstab. Then I had problem with booting.


/compat is symlinked to /usr/compat.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 25, 2009)

By default?
The procedure is rather standard and includes creating of /usr/compat/linux/proc with adding the relevant line to /etc/fstab. The installation was always physically on /usr/compat/linux.
Last time as I described I found installation on /compat/linux/... although I can bet /compat was empty at least I didn't touched it. On the other hand /usr/compat/linux/proc I created was just virgin after the installing. Any idea why?
From the original question:


> nvidia-driver-195.22 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found


It searches for installation on /compat and not on /usr/compat so the symlink to /usr/compat could help but it's not there by default and it's never been required (at least at mine). 
Also /etc/fstab should be edited manually and it matters what to put there. I could symlink /usr/compat/linux to /compat/linux but why it's better than just edit the entry in fstab?
So my suggestion was to install linux_base first and check where it is, edit fstab accordingly then reboot (to load linux.ko, linprocfs.ko and mount proc) and finally reinstall nvidia-driver.


----------

